# 2007 OMBTT Kentucky Lake Championship



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Here are the results from the championship 11/2-11/3 at Moors Resort at Kentucky Lake. Remember we had a high of 37 boats and a low of 28 for this years 6 tournaments. The total payout was 15,480.00 at the classic. If anyone gets the chance to get away soon the lake is on fire. Bass were schooling and we caught upwards of 40 fish a day with 4 or 5 usally over 4 lbs. Cold front came just before the tournament and they dropped the water as well but they still bit very well.

2 day total
1) Manson/Mohler 10 fish 28.00 and day 2 bb 5.00lb 5360.00
2) Maurice/Tatro 10 fish 26.14 2600.00
3) Huber/Fabian 10 fish 26.10 2000.00
4) Norman/Ward 10 fish 25.60 1500.00
5) Reese/ Welch 9 fish 23.9 1200.00 
6) Blake /Sylvester 8 fish 23.7 day 1 bb 6.2 lbs 1360.00
7) Reeves/Vance 9 fish 22.4 800.00
8) Engelfield/Cooper 8 fish 22.00 750.00
9) Harris/Tucker 9 fish 20.2 630.00

We had 18 teams that showed up for the classic half of them cashed a check!
Come join us next year for the best central ohio circuit bar none! Show me the money well here it is.Next year our classic looks like it will will be in state but we will be going back to Kentucky Lake every year after that starting in 2009. Thanks to our sponsors who made this 100&#37; payback concept possible Knox Marine,
Krieger Ford,Venom Lures,Maui Jim Sunglasses,W.K. Outbordmotorjacks,Moors Resort. Thanks to all and hope to see you next year.


Jami Norman


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

AWESOME ! You just cant beat KY Lake this time of year ! Just look at those weights . Great job to everyone !  And even though I did not fish the series I want to say great job to you as well Jami ! I have heard nothing but great things from anyone who has attended the events you have directed . Good luck with the upcoming 2008 season !


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

It was a lot of fun Jami, looking forward to next season already.

It's pretty nice to finish in 7th and still cash an $800 check!


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Thanks for a great season Jami!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow good job Mike and Adam!

That tourney sounds like it was a blast! wish I could of fished it...maybe I'll try some OMBTT's next year.


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Nice job Mike and Adam. 

Gotta love KY Lake!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Way to go Adam and Mike looks like it helped pay for most of your trip.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I want to thank every team that fished this year we had some real talent as well as a great buch of guys. It was a laid back year we had a lot of fun especially at the classic. I didnt have to deal with any problems and that just goes to show you what kind of guys we have. I am looking forward to 2008 we are almost done with our permits the classic is our only problem at this time. If by chance we cant get the problem solved we may have to go back to Kentucky Lake. We will not have a classic at a lake we fish durring the year and frankly I cant think of a lake worth going to that late in the year. Looks like we have worked around weekend series,bfl,and salmoides central. Hope to see some new blood next year if you have not fished one at least come and try it I think you will be hooked after that. Congrats to all and hope to see you at our next meeting at knox marines open house.




thanks Jami Norman


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I am definitely in favor of going back to KY Lake next Fall. What an incredible Fall fishery.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Smallie from practice

Mike's practice fish


4 of our five fish on day two. The limit went 13lbs 10oz.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice fishn' to all you "Southerners"!

Get that OMBTT guy to bring some of that stuff to Yankee town  

Whoda thunk...a full championship payback, I smell full fields in 08'!!!

Get'em-

nip


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey I learned from the best Rorey! you da man


----------

